# Health scare !



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

About 2 months Princess gave me a bad health scare I had noticed that she had loss hair under her arms and neck but thought it was normal than later on I noticed little bumps under her belly and arms I took her to the hospital immediately the doctor told me it didn't look serious and was probably just a case of dry skin and I agreed because I had been using a hot spot shampoo for dandruff since I try bathing once every 3. Weeks and it was all bad! 
The doctor recommended a shampoo and conditioner but it did worst she scratched more and had more dandruff I stop using it and use one I bought myself so far the dandruff seems under control now my question is has anyone had something similar happen? How often should I bathe princess since dandruff is still there but not as much and flakes are gone 
View attachment 19762

As you can see she has some hair loss the doc said it was normal ? Hmmm what do you guys think 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is bald under and directly around his arms. He has been since he was 12 months old. Some Chis are bald across their entire underside. If everything checks out medically it may be normal for her. 

What food do you feed? How often do you bathe her? 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

The doc told me princess was fine and I think princess got bald when she turned 1 because when she was 12 months she had more hair... I feed her Nutro Natural choice and she bathes once a week or once 2 every weeks I know sounds excessive but I tried leaving her without a bath for longer and she developed bad case of dandruff with flakes and all yuck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yessicah said:


> The doc told me princess was fine and I think princess got bald when she turned 1 because when she was 12 months she had more hair... I feed her Nutro Natural choice and she bathes once a week or once 2 every weeks I know sounds excessive but I tried leaving her without a bath for longer and she developed bad case of dandruff with flakes and all yuck
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, the bald spots on Toby showed up around the time he turned one. 

I would look into a higher quality food for her. Nutrition plays a huge role in coat. I have a personal issue with Nutro because my grandmothers Shih Tzu nearly died from eating Nutro Max. It is really not the best. I'd recommend Fromm or Acana. If you want something you can get at Petsmart, look into Wellness Core or Blue Buffalo Wilderness. A better diet will help with coat thinness and dandruff. 

As far as dandruff, you may think weekly baths are helping but they are probably drying her out. Instead, try brushing her every day. It will get rid of the dead skin and hair. 

Hope this is at least a little helpful. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She sounds like she's allergic to the food or it could be environmental. I would stop bathing her so much. You're washing all the natural oils from her skin creating the dandruff. I would start rubbing her down with coconut oil to help with the dandruff. It also soothes her irritated skin. If you are seeing little red spots, that usually is a reaction to something. Sometimes it could be a heat rash, but if she's scratching all her hair off & chewing then it could be allergies. My chi can't tolerated processed kibbles at all. If your chi has constant itching and irritation, you could give Benedryl which is 1 mg/lb. every 12 hours.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Lupita doesn't have dry skin, or dandruff, but I give her fish oil every night on her dinner and I feel that has a lot to do with her coat being so soft and shiny. I keep baby brush, the kind with real soft bristles next to the sofa and at night while she is sitting on my lap I brush her. I want to think that helps distribute the oil that has come out in her coat and she rather likes being brushed.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Please do not use human shampoo on dogs, the pH is completely different between our bodies and it can cause major irritation.

Also, if a dog has any type of yeast problem, using oatmeal soothing type shampoos will only succeed in feeding the candida (yeast).

Probiotics (to ensure maximum absorbtion of nutrients), virgin coconut or fish oil and raw or part raw diet may well help.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what shampoo are you using?


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Actually Head and Shoulders "Original" formula is safe to use. We use it on dogs with dandruff and yeast affections. In in the summer its safe to bath her once every 4-6 weeks. Winter try to go 3 months or 2 if she's that dirty. Their natural oils keep them warm from the cold air. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilamls (Dec 17, 2020)

I really like your writing style, great information, thanks for posting. Know for more information *mind and mood improvement probiotics*


----------

